
Introducing Serializable ACID Transactions on Streaming Data - jtagx
https://data-artisans.com/blog/serializable-acid-transactions-on-streaming-data
======
lixtra
"data Artisans Streaming Ledger [...] [extends] Apache Flink [...] to perform
serializable transactions from multiple streams across shared tables and
multiple rows of each table." [1]

This sounds like a hybrid approach if you need streaming to handle the speed
and volume of data, but still want to use ACID on a small subset of events.

LMAX [2] architecture may be another approach to consider for your
application.

[1] [https://data-artisans.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/08/2018-08...](https://data-artisans.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/08/2018-08-31-dA-Streaming-Ledger-whitepaper.pdf)

[2]
[https://martinfowler.com/articles/lmax.html](https://martinfowler.com/articles/lmax.html)

